# Goodbye Zelda



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Today my parents had our dog Zelda put to sleep. I grew up with her as a child. She was 15 years old and in failing health. My parents let her out today (they live far out in the boonies) to go to the bathroom and Zelda didn't return promptly as usual. They went out to look for her and couldn't find her. They hopped in the truck and went down the road and she was just running around all confused. They got out and tried to round her up but she acted like she didnt' even know them. Mom had suspected she was going senile for a while. She had lost tons of weight and was very arthritic. We all agree including the vet that this was the right thing to do. My mom feels really bad and guilty for it but I know Zelda is in a better place and not suffering anymore. Since I don't live close to them anymore I didn't get to say my goodbyes so I want to do it here.

Goodbye Zel....you were a good dog. May you rest in peace and find your sister Daisy in doggie heaven.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss, I understand what your going through. My mom had to put to sleep the family dog (her dog) this past summer. She was 16 and very senile and seemed to be suffering from a number of old age ailements. Its been tough on my mom the most but we all know that they are waiting at the bridge, young, healthy and playful.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss. I've never had a pet that I grew up with but can only imagine the pain must be so deep. I lost 3 cats and one at young age and I was heart broken each time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, poor Zelda.  I agree, it's better that she's no longer suffering.

When I lost my cat that I had adopted when I was a girl, I felt horrible. I had left him with my parents because I was young and still getting settled. I still feel bad that I didn't take him with me to spend more time with him.  

Sorry, Kris. I know you are hurting. RIP Zelda.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kris, I'm so sorry to be late in posting, but my heart goes out to you. When we have grown up with an animal, it is so painful to lose them. I'm sure your parents did what was best for her. I hope it eases your pain to know that you will see her again, and that she is playing like a puppy with Daisy again. God bless you and ease your pain.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Seeing your pet put down, must be horrible. I feel for you. I am greatly sorry for your loss. I hope you the best of luck though....


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss, it seems like it was for the best.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts.


----------

